# Job Offer from Malaysia KL



## raheelwp (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

I have got job offer from Malaysia for 3,500 RM and the accomodation will be provided by company.

My experience is 2 years and the job is for PHP Developer. Company is in KL PJ.

Please guide me that how much can i save from this amount. Also In an year i have plans to be married. So will i be able to sponsor my wife with this salary ?

Thanks
Raheel


----------

